# What do you keep in your 300 litre tanks???



## Keetchy (5 Dec 2019)

Hey peeps

So what do you guys keep in your 300 litre tanks? At the moment I have discus but am seriously thinking about changing that before I plant my tank out again. As much as I love the fish, and think they're a great addition to the tank, I just cant keep up with the upkeep of them. They're too sensitive. So was wondering what else could fill a 300 litre tank quite well.


----------



## mort (5 Dec 2019)

It depends really on what you think looks better. For me a small tetra on mass with a few slighter larger fish looks nicer than large fish throughout. You could go for a larger specimen fish group like angels and have a decent group of larger tetra, it's really an open question without knowing what kind of look you want to have. Ie blackwater would be great for angels, more rocks makes cichlids more appealing, complete jungle is good for other species.


----------



## Edvet (5 Dec 2019)

I find a fish i absolutely love and build my setup around it.


----------



## Keetchy (5 Dec 2019)

mort said:


> It depends really on what you think looks better. For me a small tetra on mass with a few slighter larger fish looks nicer than large fish throughout. You could go for a larger specimen fish group like angels and have a decent group of larger tetra, it's really an open question without knowing what kind of look you want to have. Ie blackwater would be great for angels, more rocks makes cichlids more appealing, complete jungle is good for other species.


Yeah I see what you mean bud. I do like the idea of loads of small fish swimming around, making the tank look busy. I've kept silver sharks before which I loved but then with them I'm limited to what small fish I can have.
And the look I'll be going for is a centre island layout with tall stems behind and to the side


----------



## Keetchy (5 Dec 2019)

Edvet said:


> I find a fish i absolutely love and build my setup around it.


Good idea. And understandable too. I really like discus and have kept them for the past couple of years now but have just had enough, I dont think I can achieve the tank I want to achieve while keeping discus


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (5 Dec 2019)

Do rainbow fish float your boat?


----------



## Keetchy (5 Dec 2019)

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> Do rainbow fish float your boat?


Yeah I do like the look of rainbow fish. And they're a nice size too to fill the tank out a bit. What are rainbows like with smaller fish like cardinals and shrimp and ottos?

So they're cichlids too aren't they? Does that mean they're gonna be as sensitive as discus?


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (5 Dec 2019)

I have no experience with them, but I was toying with the idea of a school of the dwarf varieties.
Seems to be ok for this chap - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/d2s-planted-tank-adventurama.58239/page-6
I don't think they're cichlids, and I've never kept discus, but I'm sure some of the experts will let you know


----------



## Kezzab (5 Dec 2019)

Hi, check www.seriouslyfish.com

K


----------



## Keetchy (6 Dec 2019)

The Accidental Aquascaper said:


> I have no experience with them, but I was toying with the idea of a school of the dwarf varieties.
> Seems to be ok for this chap - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/d2s-planted-tank-adventurama.58239/page-6
> I don't think they're cichlids, and I've never kept discus, but I'm sure some of the experts will let you know


Thanks bud. That's a stunning tank in that link. Wow. And I think that might have sold the idea of rainbow fish to me. Just wanna see how many different types there are, I'd like to have a few different types of rainbows if possible.


----------



## Edvet (6 Dec 2019)

Mark Keetch said:


> I really like discus and have kept them for the past couple of years now but have just had enough,


Oh i did do my decade with discus too.  But i like so may fish,more often some rarer species of smaller fish. I loved and had altums, multiple species of dwarf cichlids, Lebasinidae ( Nannostomus, Phyrrhulina), dwarf Crenicichla's, rare characins. There are so many beautifull fish. I am lucky that i have a LFS wich only does wildcaughts, i look at it's inventory weekly.


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Dec 2019)

Maybe seen as quite a bread and butter fish but what about 12 ish gold barbs the colouration really comes out in a planted tank. Quite good temperament IME and complement deep bodied tetra oh and real comedians too


----------



## mort (6 Dec 2019)

If you like the idea of rainbow fish then check out https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/700-litre-forests-edge.20628/ and the other tanks in his signiture. Sanj is quite the rainbow expert.


----------



## Keetchy (6 Dec 2019)

PARAGUAY said:


> Maybe seen as quite a bread and butter fish but what about 12 ish gold barbs the colouration really comes out in a planted tank. Quite good temperament IME and complement deep bodied tetra oh and real comedians too


Thanks bud. I'll take a look at those and see if I like them


----------



## Keetchy (6 Dec 2019)

mort said:


> If you like the idea of rainbow fish then check out https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/700-litre-forests-edge.20628/ and the other tanks in his signiture. Sanj is quite the rainbow expert.


Wow now that's a nice tank. Couldn't see his rainbow fish though as didnt have any close up pics.


----------



## mort (6 Dec 2019)

Mark Keetch said:


> Wow now that's a nice tank. Couldn't see his rainbow fish though as didnt have any close up pics.



There's a video here of one of his tanks https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/fishkeeping-news/video-sanjeev-kumars-rainbowfish-aquarium/

and https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/readers-visits/your-tanks-sanjeev-kumar/


----------



## Keetchy (6 Dec 2019)

mort said:


> There's a video here of one of his tanks https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/fishkeeping-news/video-sanjeev-kumars-rainbowfish-aquarium/
> 
> and https://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/readers-visits/your-tanks-sanjeev-kumar/



Ah im glad you sent us these bud, I think this has put me off wanting rainbow fish. The tank is stunning but I'm not too keen on the rainbows he has in there. Not as colourful as I thought they were and they're not very active fish. I want a load of swimmy fish about the tank


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 Dec 2019)

What about Congo Tetras?


----------



## Keetchy (7 Dec 2019)

sparkyweasel said:


> What about Congo Tetras?


Funny enough my mate suggested these. Googled them and they're nice colourful fish. I think I'll definitely have a few of these in the tank.
I reckon what I'll do is get maybe 5 or 6 of different species of fish. Maybe 5 or 6 different species. Then get a big shoal of rummeynoses and cardinals


----------



## DeepMetropolis (8 Dec 2019)

I have in my 'jungle' tank. Cardinal tetras cause they contrast good to nearly anything. Honey gouramis because the horizontal coloring fits nice with the tetras. Corydora sterbai as bottom dwellers cause I think they are the most beautiful of all Cory's  a couple of apisto beanchi inka.  And the usual clean up crew..


----------



## Hendre (8 Dec 2019)

My planted tank used to hold four African knifefish, two ropefish two sengal bichirs and a Syno eupterus. Was quite an interesting tank! Unfortunately lost many of them to several different things lately


----------



## Keetchy (9 Dec 2019)

DeepMetropolis said:


> I have in my 'jungle' tank. Cardinal tetras cause they contrast good to nearly anything. Honey gouramis because the horizontal coloring fits nice with the tetras. Corydora sterbai as bottom dwellers cause I think they are the most beautiful of all Cory's  a couple of apisto beanchi inka.  And the usual clean up crew..



Thanks. I'll have to see what the beanchi inka look like. Cardinals and sterbai are a must though. I like them too


----------



## Keetchy (9 Dec 2019)

Hendre said:


> My planted tank used to hold four African knifefish, two ropefish two sengal bichirs and a Syno eupterus. Was quite an interesting tank! Unfortunately lost many of them to several different things lately


Ah no way. Sorry to hear. Its horrible when that happens. Hope your on top of your tank now and have lost no more fish


----------



## Thumper (9 Dec 2019)

Mark Keetch said:


> I'll have to see what the beanchi inka look like.


Those are F1 from my wild caught Apistogramma Baenschi:


----------



## DeepMetropolis (9 Dec 2019)

Thumper said:


> Those are F1 from my wild caught Apistogramma Baenschi:
> [



That is a beautiful specimen you got there..

The females are my favorite, they look like little tigers when they show there colors.


----------



## Andrew Butler (9 Dec 2019)

You need to choose what you like but I think it's ideas an inspiration you're after. I think a lot depends how you're going to plant your aquarium to what you choose.
My opinion is I think it's nice to fill the aquarium almost in layers so you have species that dwell around the bottom, others that swim mid-water or just everywhere and also some that lurk around the surface.
Not a suggestion of what to fill the tank with but inspiration maybe?
Base can be taken up by allsorts, simple fish such as dwarf ottos and shrimp can be enough depending on plants and other inhabitants.
Mid-water I think some colour is always nice; carinal tetras, rummynose tetras, lambchop rasbora and anything with a bit of colour that you like and a tendency to shoal can look good in my opinion - Dwarf Gourami can look interesting as can something like hockeystick pencilfish (or even headstandards) with the way they are always at an angle take interest but can end up too silver.
For the surface I think fish such as the Marbled Hatchetfish (jumpers!) look nice.

This is all just some ideas about layering and not much more, it's something I learnt by accident but now know is quite common.


----------



## Keetchy (9 Dec 2019)

Thumper said:


> Those are F1 from my wild caught Apistogramma Baenschi:
> View attachment 129699 View attachment 129700 View attachment 129701


Ah nice. I do like the look of them


----------



## Keetchy (9 Dec 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> You need to choose what you like but I think it's ideas an inspiration you're after. I think a lot depends how you're going to plant your aquarium to what you choose.
> My opinion is I think it's nice to fill the aquarium almost in layers so you have species that dwell around the bottom, others that swim mid-water or just everywhere and also some that lurk around the surface.
> Not a suggestion of what to fill the tank with but inspiration maybe?
> Base can be taken up by allsorts, simple fish such as dwarf ottos and shrimp can be enough depending on plants and other inhabitants.
> ...


I think you've nailed it on the head bud. I like the idea of layering the tank. And I also like all the fish you suggested too. I dont know what the surface fish are you mentioned but I can Google them to see what they look like


----------



## Andrew Butler (10 Dec 2019)

Mark Keetch said:


> I dont know what the surface fish are you mentioned but I can Google them to see what they look like


I'd have a look at them first to see if you do as there are other options out there, these are just ones that personally I like. They do jump though so either mesh screen or cover is my suggestion, at least when you first add them. There's countless species out there if this is an idea you're looking to explore.


----------



## Keetchy (10 Dec 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> I'd have a look at them first to see if you do as there are other options out there, these are just ones that personally I like. They do jump though so either mesh screen or cover is my suggestion, at least when you first add them. There's countless species out there if this is an idea you're looking to explore.


Thanks bud. I have glass sliders so that'll keep the kamikazies in the tank  I suppose it's just knowing what fish can go with others without them being eaten up. Lol


----------



## Andrew Butler (10 Dec 2019)

Mark Keetch said:


> I suppose it's just knowing what fish can go with others without them being eaten up


Have a look through Google/pinterest and threads on here, I'm sure you will find some examples of community/schooling/shoaling aquarium examples along with some compatibility charts or searches. Remember there's already been a load of suggestions so look through threads on here too for ready made examples you can play with.
There's probably one or two species you'd really like so I'd start with those and work around them if you can (assuming they go together) - it maybe about compromise.
You will get different answers from different people and bare in mind that not all species will be readily available in the UK, at least not for a sensible price.
Most LFS will order in for you if they can get them but worth asking a couple for the price as from experience has it varied greatly.
You might also find they will help you 'design' your inhabitants but juts take it away to have a think on it and do your own research or ask on here, many people will have experience although that does not mean their answers will be correct either so it's a case of taking as much information as you can and applying your own logic in my opinion.


----------



## MirandaB (14 Dec 2019)

I keep a large shoal of Rainbow shiners in mine....colourful and no heater required,pretty much a win,win


----------



## Keetchy (15 Dec 2019)

MirandaB said:


> I keep a large shoal of Rainbow shiners in mine....colourful and no heater required,pretty much a win,win


Thanks bud. I'll have to see what they look like cause I've kinder been put off rainbows now


----------



## MirandaB (15 Dec 2019)

Mark Keetch said:


> Thanks bud. I'll have to see what they look like cause I've kinder been put off rainbows now


They're not Rainbows  they're Notropsis chrosomus,just commonly called Rainbow shiners and are a North American species.


----------



## Keetchy (15 Dec 2019)

MirandaB said:


> They're not Rainbows  they're Notropsis chrosomus,just commonly called Rainbow shiners and are a North American species.


Oh ok


----------

